# ayudo a hacer le/lo algo



## miguelT

Siempre he tenido una duda sobre el verbo "ayudar".  Toma complemento directo (si no es un caso de leísmo), ¿no es cierto?  

Así que sería:  "Lo ayudo."  

Pero si añadimos algo a la oración como "a hacer la tarea", ¿nececitamos usar un complemento indirecto?  "Le ayudo a hacer la tarea"

¿o es posible decir "Lo ayudo a hacer la tarea" ?


--gracias


----------



## Rayines

Miguel: Puedes buscar *acá *(en la parte inferior hay varios hilos donde se discutió el tema). Si sigues teniendo dudas, pregunta.


----------



## miguelT

Muchas gracias, Rayines.  Consulté el diccionario antes de poner mi pregunta, pero, efectivamente, encontré una respuesta cuando volví a buscar después de leer tu mensaje. 

Así que "ayudar" siempre toma complemento directo, y "le ayudo" o "le ayudo a hacer algo" es leísmo, aunque muy común.  ¿Correcto?


----------



## carazp

Miguel T, yo creo que siempre se dice le ayudo(si te ofreces ayudar a alguien mas polite) o le ayudó (pasado, ya que es a él), me ayudó(a mí, pasado) te ayudo?? o te ayudó(pasado).
Lo ayudo sería loismo 
I'm not an expert, but I'm spanish


----------



## miguelT

Grazias carazp. Según el enlace que ves en la cita siguiente, sería un leísmo:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Qubit*
> 
> 
> Esto significa que estaría considerado como complemento indirecto en esas zonas... quiero decir: no se puede separar dativo de función de complemento indirecto al igual que no se puede separar acusativo de complemento directo, ¿me equivoco?
> 
> 
> Completamente de acuerdo, me da mucha rabia cometer este tipo de errores... en los colegios en Madrid nunca nos han corregido ese defecto (al menos es lo que pienso de mi experiencia)
> 
> 
> 
> Sí. Como se trata de leísmo gramaticalmente es incorrecto, pero sigue siendo un complemento directo a pesar del dativo.
> 
> Y muy mal por parte de los enseñantes. Pero la Academia poco puede hacer contra la rebeldía de los hablantes.
> 
> Saludos


Yo hablo más o menos el español de México (o mi versión de él). ¿Hay algún mexicano que me pueda decir cómo se usa en México esta estructura?


----------



## Rayines

miguelT said:


> Muchas gracias, Rayines. Consulté el diccionario antes de poner mi pregunta, pero, efectivamente, encontré una respuesta cuando volví a buscar después de leer tu mensaje.
> 
> Así que "ayudar" siempre toma complemento directo, y "le ayudo" o "le ayudo a hacer algo" es leísmo, aunque muy común. ¿Correcto?


Por estos pagos, a diferencia de España, usamos siempre "lo" "la" ayudo, como en todos los casos de objeto directo. Pero (y por eso te mandaba a leer los hilos, porque allí está todo explicado ) existe el llamado "leísmo de cortesía", por el cual le dices a alguien "le ayudo (a ud.)". También hay casos en los que se prefiere usar el "le" por el "lo", como bien lo expresa el mensaje de carazp. Pero no es "loísmo" usar el "lo" allí, porque es objeto directo. Y es un leísmo admitido sobre todo en el caso de la persona masculina singular. Sería "loísmo" decir "lo di el lápiz a usted".


----------



## Áristos

Este caso de "le ayudo" no sería leísmo, porque la RAE admite el "le" complemento directo masculino como equivalente de "lo".
Suscribo lo que dijo mi compatriota: en España, se dice "le ayudo"; decir "lo" sonaría raro.


----------



## Pitt

Áristos said:


> Este caso de "le ayudo" no sería leísmo, porque la RAE admite el "le" complemento directo masculino como equivalente de "lo".
> Suscribo lo que dijo mi compatriota: en España, se dice "le ayudo"; decir "lo" sonaría raro.


 
A mi entender el uso de LE en vez de LO/LA en función de complemento directo siempre es un leísmo. 

I help him [c. indirecto] >

Uso *transitivo *(normal): 
Lo [c. directo] ayudo = correcto
Le [c. directo] ayudo = aceptable (leísmo admitido)

Uso *intransitivo* (regional):
Le [c. indirecto] ayudo = correcto

Saludos


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Como indico Inés se puede tratar de un leísmo de cortesía:

(a Ud.) _¿Quiere que le ayude a resolver el problema?_

Como indicó Áristos, en España es común el leísmo para persona masculina:

_A mi hijo le ayudo con la tarea_.

Sin embargo _ayudar_ es un verbo que acepta ambos regímenes: OD y OI, si bien modernamente la tendencia general es utilizarlo con objeto directo.
DPD leísmo, 4e

Por lo tanto son ambas posibles y correctas (pero la primera es la más frecuente):

A mi hija *la *ayudo con los deberes.
A mi hija *le* ayudo con los deberes.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
In my homeland, we do use them (le and lo/la) with a different nuance:

When A is doing something and needs an helping hand from B so they carry out the task together, then we say: B *lo/la* ayuda. This includes helping someone's body: 
Ese señor no puede levantar el sofá el solo, ve y ayúda*lo*.
That man cannot lift the couch on his own, go and help him.

La niña no se pudo subir al columpio; *la* voy a ayudar.
The girl could not get on the swing; I'm going to help her. 

When C needs to do something but he/she cannot do it or cannot keep on doing it, then B does it or ends it for him/her or carries out a part of the task, and we say, "B le ayuda [a C]".
Esa señora no puede cargar todas esos paquetes, ve y ayúda*le* con algunos.
That lady cannot carry all of those packages, go and help her with some.

However, when not being that aware of the nuance, we usually refer the direct object sense (la/lo).

Regards


----------



## Alma Shofner

Bocha said:


> Hola:
> 
> Como indico Inés se puede tratar de un leísmo de cortesía:
> 
> (a Ud.) _¿Quiere que le ayude a resolver el problema?_
> 
> Como indicó Áristos, en España es común el leísmo para persona masculina:
> 
> _A mi hijo le ayudo con la tarea_.
> 
> Sin embargo _ayudar_ es un verbo que acepta ambos regímenes: OD y OI, si bien modernamente la tendencia general es utilizarlo con objeto directo.
> DPD leísmo, 4e
> 
> Por lo tanto son ambas posibles y correctas (pero la primera es la más frecuente):
> 
> A mi hija *la *ayudo con los deberes.
> A mi hija *le* ayudo con los deberes.


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Bocha que ayudar acepta tanto al complemento directo como al indirecto.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Estoy de acuerdo con Alma y Bocha.

Uso *transitivo*:
A mi hija *la* [c. directo] ayudo con los deberes.

Uso *intransitivo*:
A mi hija *le *[c. indirecto] ayudo con los deberes.

Saludos


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
I can't stop seeing each usage (trans. or intr.) may have its own sense:

*Le* ayudamos a escaparse. <—If we made some things (distract the guards, blackmailed a chief, drew a plan, etc.) that made it possible for him/her to escape.

*La* ayudamos a escapar. <—If we took her with us, dropped down barrires, fought the guards, etc., just to carry out her escape.

However, as we have repeated it, "lo/la" would fit perfect in either case.


----------



## Ynez

miguelT said:


> Así que sería:  "Lo ayudo."
> 
> Pero si añadimos algo a la oración como "a hacer la tarea", ¿nececitamos usar un complemento indirecto?  "Le ayudo a hacer la tarea"



miguelT, es exactamente tal y como has escrito tú en el párrafo que he citado. Si oyes otra cosa a los nativos es porque cada uno lo decimos como nos parece.


Si no recuerdo mal, la explicación de que sea normal en algunas zonas no leístas decir "le ayudo" (sin nada más detrás) es porque ese era el uso antiguo.


----------



## Ynez

Milton Sand said:


> Hi,
> I can't stop seeing each usage (trans. or intr.) may have its own sense:
> 
> *Le* ayudamos a escaparse. <—If we made some things (distract the guards, blackmailed a chief, drew a plan, etc.) that made it possible for him/her to escape.
> 
> *La* ayudamos a escapar. <—If we took her with us, dropped down barrires, fight the guards, etc., just to carry out her escape.
> 
> If we took her with us, dropped down barriers, fought the guards and even killed several of them....it would still be *LE*.
> 
> 
> 
> However, as we have repeated it, "lo/la" would fit perfect in either case.


----------



## ilife

"Lo ayudo a hacer la tarea" es incorrecto, nunca lo oirás en España, y si lo oyes, está mal dicho 

Es como tú lo has dicho, "¿Le ayudo a hacer algo?", "¿Le ayudo?" pues toma el leísmo como te han comentado.
Además, el español varía, en castellano no es usual escuchar "¿Lo ayudo?".


----------



## Ynez

Bueno, yo me voy a corregir a mí misma, porque lo que he dicho antes es la idea que tenía. Pensaba que "a hacer algo" funcionaba como CD y por eso en teoría había que decir "le" en esos casos. Pero lo que pone en el DPD parece ser distinto. Lo definen como que el uso general es decir "lo/la" siempre y en todos los casos. O eso he entendido yo ahora:




> ayudar(se). 1. Cuando significa ‘ofrecer ayuda a alguien’, se ha generalizado su uso como transitivo en gran parte del dominio hispanohablante. Además del complemento directo de persona, suele llevar un complemento con a, si lo que sigue es un infinitivo, o con a o en si lo que sigue es un sustantivo: «Alguien lo ayudó a incorporarse» (JmnzEmán Tramas [Ven. 1991]); «Un psiquiatra [...] puede definir el perfil del asesino y ayudar a su captura» (LpzNavarro Clásicos [Chile 1996]); «Tenía perros amaestrados que lo ayudaban en sus fechorías» (Villoro Noche [Méx. 1980]). Es incorrecto omitir la preposición: «Ayudaron revitalizar el teatro chileno» (Hoy [Chile] 7-13.1.81). En ciertas zonas no leístas, sin embargo, se mantiene su uso como intransitivo, conservando el dativo con que se construía en latín (lat. adiutare): «Su hijo Leoncio le ayuda [a ella] a vivir» (Hoy [El Salv.] 30.1.97) (→ leísmo, 4e).




A mí personalmente ninguna opción me resulta extraña con el verbo "ayudar". La primera vez que alguien preguntó cómo se decía, no sabía qué decir, porque he oído todas las opciones.


A mi madre la ayudo a fregar la loza.
A mi madre le ayudo a fregar la loza.
A mi padre lo ayudo a fregar el suelo.
A mi padre le ayudo a fregar el suelo.
A mi amiga la ayudo.
A mi amiga le ayudo.
A mi amigo lo ayudo.
A mi amiga le ayudo.

Ninguna me resulta muy extraña. 

Este verbo es especial.


----------



## ilife

A mí sin embargo "lo ayudo" me suena muy extraño, creo que sólo lo he oído en español latino, y en ocasiones como las señaladas más arriba.


----------



## Ynez

ilife said:


> A mí sin embargo "lo ayudo" me suena muy extraño, creo que sólo lo he oído en español latino, y en ocasiones como las señaladas más arriba.



En muchas zonas de España siempre se dice "le" para hombre. En el sur mitad y mitad. Decíamos "lo", pero ya es también normal decir "le".


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again,





Ynez said:


> If we took her with us, dropped down barriers, fought the guards and even killed several of them....it would still be *LE*.


OK, I should have been clearer . What I meant is this: in my region we often consider that the help that is given with "ayudarle" is not as direct as "ayudarlo/la". Hmm.. that wasn't as clear as I want it to be.

With "lo/la" I would mean that the helped person and I perform together the same thing at the same time. With "le" we mean that the helped person and I do different things colaborating to get a single goal (like when splitting a task).

BUT, we usually choose either pronoun ("le" or "lo/la") in both cases, with some preference for the direct object form.


----------



## Áristos

Pitt said:


> A mi entender el uso de LE en vez de LO/LA en función de complemento directo siempre es un leísmo.
> 
> I help him [c. indirecto] >
> 
> Uso *transitivo *(normal):
> Lo [c. directo] ayudo = correcto
> Le [c. directo] ayudo = aceptable (leísmo admitido)
> 
> Uso *intransitivo* (regional):
> Le [c. indirecto] ayudo = correcto
> 
> Saludos



Tienes razón, no me expresé bien.
Obviamente es un leísmo, porque se usa "le". Lo que quise decir es que no es un leísmo incorrecto, al contrario, es aceptado.
Rectifico pues lo que dije


----------



## Pitt

Áristos said:


> Tienes razón, no me expresé bien.
> Obviamente es un leísmo, porque se usa "le". Lo que quise decir es que no es un leísmo incorrecto, al contrario, es aceptado.
> Rectifico pues lo que dije


 
¡Ahora todo está claro!


----------



## MarieSuzanne

carazp said:


> Miguel T, yo creo que siempre se dice le ayudo(si te ofreces ayudar a alguien mas polite) o le ayudó (pasado, ya que es a él), me ayudó(a mí, pasado) te ayudo?? o te ayudó(pasado).
> Lo ayudo sería loismo
> I'm not an expert, but I'm spanish


 
Te equivocas. _Lo ayudo_ *no* es loísmo, es lo correcto, pues es un verbo transitivo y la persona es la que recibe la acción. En España se dice _le ayudo _por culpa del leísmo, pero no es lo apropiado.


----------



## Ynez

> En ciertas zonas no leístas, sin embargo, se mantiene su uso como intransitivo, conservando el dativo con que se construía en latín (lat. adiutare)


----------



## MarieSuzanne

En todo caso, es un uso que el DRAE no reconoce.


----------



## Ynez

MarieSuzanne, Milton has also said that in Colombia it is not strange to hear all forms. Probably that is not the case in Argentina, but you must accept that Argentina is really a bit too much on "lo/la".

There are several Spanish verbs which are special, and one of them is "ayudar". From the questions and threads I've read in these forums, DRAE and DPD are quite lost at trying to explain the grammar behind those uses (another of these special verbs is "llamar").


Venía de escribir en inglés y me he liado...ya no lo voy a escribir otra vez


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ynez said:


> Probably that is not the case in Argentina, but you must accept that Argentina is really a bit too much on "lo/la".


 
Ignoro a qué te refieres con que Argentina abusa del "lo/la". En la Argentina se cometen muchos errores, pero si algo se utiliza bien son los pronombres de CD o CI.


----------



## mhp

MarieSuzanne said:


> Ignoro a qué te refieres con que Argentina abusa del "lo/la". En la Argentina se cometen muchos errores, pero si algo se utiliza bien son los pronombres de CD o CI.


    Not directly related to the discussion, but two uses of pronouns in Argentina that have surprised me are:

No se dijo de esa manera la frase = No se la dijo así,

  and 

Él vio a Mariana = Él la vio a Mariana.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

mhp said:


> Not directly related to the discussion, but two uses of pronouns in Argentina that have surprised me are:
> 
> No se dijo de esa manera la frase = No se la dijo así, No sé de dónde has sacado este ejemplo, pero yo no diría en absoluto que es un uso común.
> 
> and
> 
> Él vio a Mariana = Él la vio a Mariana. Esto no es un mal uso del "la" sino una redundancia.


----------



## mhp

MarieSuzanne

Click on the first links to see the source of the first sentence. The second link unfortunately is not correct. To see why repetition of the direct object pronoun in the second sentence is at best a regional use, see section 5.2.b of this article in the DPD.


----------



## Pinairun

> *Leísmo. 4.e) *Otro grupo que ofrece confusión es el formado por verbos que han cambiado o están cambiando su régimen, esto es, que se construían habitualmente en el español medieval con pronombres de dativo, como en latín, y que hoy están pasando a construirse mayoritariamente con pronombres de acusativo, como es el caso de _ayudar _u_ obedecer_. Este proceso de cambio no se ha dado de manera uniforme en todas las áreas. Así, en las zonas no leístas del norte de España el régimen habitual es el dativo: _«Vidal le ayudó. Y entre los dos lograron acercarlo al desmonte»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); en América está prácticamente generalizado el acusativo, sobre todo en los países del Cono Sur: _«Natí lo ayudó a subir»_ (RBastos _Hijo_ [Par. 1960]); Andalucía y Canarias son zonas de vacilación: _«Lo ayudó a subir»_ (CBonald _Noche_ [Esp. 1981]); _«Ella le ayudó a recostarse en un sofá»_ (MñzMolina _Invierno_ [Esp. 1987]).


 
Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Siento disentir, pero el hecho de que en un mismo ejemplo aparezca "*le* ayudó" y "acercar*lo*" no demuestra en absoluto que el hablante no sea leísta. A diario veo en textos para corregir o en libros publicados la vacilación continua entre "lo" y "le", aun con el mismo verbo. Y también es muy común que alguien que dice "lo ayudó" lo convierta en "le ayudó" cuando sigue un complemento preposicional como "a recostarse". Creo que, con la confusión absoluta que hay en España entre el uso del "lo" y el "le", no se puede llegar a la conclusión de que el régimen es dativo.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

mhp said:


> MarieSuzanne
> 
> Click on the first links to see the source of the first sentence. The second link unfortunately is not correct. To see why repetition of the direct object pronoun in the second sentence is at best a regional use, see section 5.2.b of this article in the DPD.


 
  No funciona el primer link. En cuanto al segundo, sé bien que esa redundancia es un pleonasmo incorrecto. Lo que digo es que en Argentina no existe ni el laísmo ni el loísmo ni el leísmo.


----------



## mhp

MarieSuzanne said:


> No funciona el primer link.


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=760636


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pues sólo veo la opinión de UN argentino, opinión que no comparto en absoluto y que no considero extendida en la Argentina. Por los errores de UNA persona no se puede culpar al país entero.


----------



## Ynez

MarieSuzanne said:


> Siento disentir, pero el hecho de que en un mismo ejemplo aparezca "*le* ayudó" y "acercar*lo*" no demuestra en absoluto que el hablante no sea leísta. A diario veo en textos para corregir o en libros publicados la vacilación continua entre "lo" y "le", aun con el mismo verbo. Y también es muy común que alguien que dice "lo ayudó" lo convierta en "le ayudó" cuando sigue un complemento preposicional como "a recostarse". Creo que, con la confusión absoluta que hay en España entre el uso del "lo" y el "le", no se puede llegar a la conclusión de que el régimen es dativo.



Cuando hablas de leísmo, MarieSuzanne, espero que sepas que algunos "leísmos" son aceptados. Así que es correcto decir "le ayudó", luego "lo ayudó" , luego "acércalo" y luego "acércale" (a un hombre a algún sitio).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Aceptados, pero no recomendados (según las propias palabras de la Academia). Y no creo que la falta de un criterio estable pueda considerarse aceptable.


----------



## Ynez

MarieSuzanne, el criterio de la RAE parece ser atenernos a si el verbo es transitivo o intransitivo, pero eso no es algo que uno pueda estar pensando mientras habla, y luego reconoce que hay verbos que han cambiado de transitivos a intransitivos o viceversa. Vale, ahora empezamos todos a cambiar el pronombre con esos verbos porque les han cambiado la etiqueta. 

Mira, el verbo "llamar" (por teléfono) en el DRAE.



> 9. intr. telefonear (‖ establecer una comunicación telefónica).



Lo mismo, pero en el DPD.



> Cuando significa ‘establecer comunicación telefónica [con alguien]’, está generalizado en todo el ámbito hispánico el uso transitivo: «No hace mucho lo llamó por teléfono un tipo de voz imperiosa» (Galeano Días [Ur. 1978]); «Lo llamó por teléfono para decirle que tenía su entera confianza» (Herrero Ocaso [Esp. 1995]). No faltan, sin embargo, ejemplos de uso intransitivo, procedentes incluso de zonas no leístas: «Marcel le llamó por teléfono para decirle que Ana estaba muy mal» (Aguilera Caricia [Méx. 1983]). Pero lo normal y más recomendable es interpretar como directo el complemento que expresa el destinatario de la llamada y usar, por tanto, las formas lo(s) y la(s) cuando se trate de un pronombre átono de tercera persona.






Ahora ya te tendría que citar todo el apartado de LEÍSMO del DPD. Aparecen multitud de verbos que en teoría son transitivos, pero que la inmensa mayoría decimos con "le".

Dime dónde pone lo de "no recomendado", que he estado leyendo y no lo he visto.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ahora sólo encuentro uno de los comentarios:

"Ninguna acción de política lingüística parece más conveniente, en beneficio del orden y la claridad, que la de dar paso, en lo posible, a las formas etimológicas" (p. 205 de _Esbozo de una nueva gramática_).

Por supuesto, con "formas etimológicas" se refiere al uso de _lo_ y _la_ para acusativo y _le_ para dativo (cosa que, por otra parte, se ha mantenido sin problemas en todas las restantes lenguas latinas, salvo en el castellano de España).


----------



## carazp

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con ilife. Claro que yo tambien soy española.
En otros paises latinos puede que las reglas cambien.


----------



## Ynez

ilife y tú estáis pensando en "usted", y ahí no sería normal decir "lo" (aunque siempre habrá alguien que lo diga). Para hablar en segunda persona, lo normal sería:

¿Te ayudo?

o

¿Le ayudo? (si le hablas de usted)

Pero si estás hablando con Luis, y te refieres a Juan, en España se puede oír:

¿Le ayudo?

o

¿Lo ayudo?

Y ahora piensa que estás hablando con Luis y te refieres a María. Se puede oír:

¿Le ayudo?

o

¿La ayudo?


----------

